# How To Make Clubs For Giants?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I'll write a few club manufacturers to ask.

As many of you know, I am 6'7" tall. On top of that, I have a short upper arm that does NOT make my fingertips reach to the same height from the ground as someone 12" shorter than me. In other words, I'm a goofy, malformed giant.

Watching some of the average size players on television, I see them set up to hit wedge shots while maintaining the same 45 degree angle recommended by all the teachers. Their club length to body length has a certain relationship, within certain boundaries I can't come close to.

It's fine to suggest I get clubs 2" extra long and a few degrees upright. That would probably be close to the fitting I need, but I'll be 60 years old on Mothers Day and dealing with the increased swing weight that comes from arbitrarily increasing length is something I can't deal with anymore.

So, how do you create a set of clubs that are extra long, but retain the same swingweight as clubs made to normal lengths?

At least ONE inquiring mind wants to know, but he's a GIANT and can get really mean... :dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butt weighting is the one thing that comes to mind. Although that increases the overall weight of the club, it will reduce the swingweight. Not sure what else you can do unless you find lighter clubheads.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Fourputt is right (as usual) you can change the swing weight by butt weighting (or using lead tape on the head)
understand swing weight here
Swingweight - Golf Club Swingweight


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I spoke to one of the nice folks at Golfworks. Here's some interesting suggestions.

Yes, you can butt weight the clubs and they sell the parts to do all you'd need. That's the most common way and as you might expect, that's how they recommend because they sell the parts for it. Nothing else we discussed is for sure.

There are a few clubheads with weight screws in them. They speculated that you could reduce the weight of the screw or the weight behind the screw and compromise the swingweight downwards.

Another suggestion was lighter shafts.

The most interesting suggestion, particularly since I'm so tall, was to vary the length of the clubs by less than the usual inch difference until you get to the 9 iron and wedges, leaving them all the same. To get really crazy, a combination of lightweight shafts, butt weighting and variations of the clubheads could build a set of very heavy clubs overall, but at 2" over long, they thought something in the realm of D2 could be maintained.

All this goes without saying that a good fitting for lie would be required.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I spoke to one of the nice folks at Golfworks. Here's some interesting suggestions.
> 
> Yes, you can butt weight the clubs and they sell the parts to do all you'd need. That's the most common way and as you might expect, that's how they recommend because they sell the parts for it. Nothing else we discussed is for sure.
> 
> ...


Just one error in this... putting a lighter shaft on a clubhead may decrease its overall weight, but in most cases it increases the swingweight.


----------

